# Project ActiveTuning 350Z Issue 2 Out!



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Yeah yeah, I know the mods aren't major in this issue, but hey, the little things added up look good in the end. Anyways, the changing of the emblems is relevant for all cars, so for you guys that want to de-badge, but aren't really sure how, read this article. Also, got some pretty cool looking new pics of the car!

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/4/2

Also, if you haven't seen the first issue yet:

http://www.activetuning.com/pat/4/1


----------

